# Macbook Pro specs comparison



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

I've been looking at refurbished MBPs, and one of the main uses I'll have for them are games, via Windows through Boot Camp, Parallels, etc. 

There is one user on YouTube that has quite a few videos of many next-gen games, such as Crysis (EXTREMELY demanding game), Call of Duty 4, Medal of Honor: Airborne, etc. running on his MBP, and it has very good performance. 

The specs of his machine are:

Intel C2D 2.4Ghz
Corsair 4Gb DDR2 RAM
nVidia GeForce 8600M GT 256MB
Seagate Momentus 160Gb (7200rpm) HD

The specs of the refurbished computer I'm looking at are:

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2GHz
2GB memory
120GB hard drive
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT with 128MB of GDDR3 memory

Obviously, his processor is 2.4 while mine is 2.2, but we have the same graphics cards, he has 4GB of RAM, while I have 2GB, and his g.c. has 256MB of memory while mine has 120GB.

So I'm wondering how the specs of my computer that I may get will compare to his. Will it be a large difference or a small difference?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's really hard to say. If you up the Ram to the max, you will be better off for sure. I'd say if he is running the games at high, you should be able to run them at medium. What you really need to do is see what the system requirements of the games are, and look at the recommended requirements. The closer to the recommended requirements the Macbook Pro is, the more likely you can run the games on high.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, 4GB of RAM would help so much, but there are plenty of games, like Max Payne 2 and Battlefield 2 that I would like to play on it, but one of the main games that I'd be very happy to play on it is Call of Duty 4. Obviously, this game is very graphic intensive, but on medium settings, it would be just fine. 

There is another video of a guy playing Gears of War with my exact same setup on almost all high settings, and that definitely says something. You may or may not know that that is very graphic intensive as well.

Thanks for the help


----------

